# Mitsi's Poorly



## Broom

Hi All

Mitsi has been off it for 3 or 4 weeks. 

As a result I took her to the vets yesterday, her bloods have come back showing infection/damage to the liver, they say they now have to do further tests to the blood to see whether it could be secondary infection, the Pancreas.

We are now awaiting outcome to see if she should have a liver scan.

Anyone any experience of this type of thing.

I am worried sick.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## ChocaMocha

*poorly Mitsi*

Hi Broom,
I have no experience of this kind of illness but I hope it is not too serious.
Thinking of you and Mitsi,
Take care ,
CM


----------



## greenasthegrass

aw poor Mitzi - get well soon.

Chin up Broom might be something and nothing.

Greenie


----------



## ramblingon

Poor Mitsi, You could ask this question to the folks on Border Terrier World, some very knowledgeable and experienced BT owners on there they might be able to help. As a BT owner myself I know what you must be going through they are such tough little devils if they look sick- they are really sick, good luck to you and Mitsi.


----------



## zulurita

I am sorry to read about Mitsi.

Pancreatitis is usually painful. Jabulile was very poorly Christmas 2009.

Vets gave her Omeprazole and Tramadol (for the pain) this seemed to keep her symptoms at bay. She got very distressed and we were at the vets twice on Christmas day.

Once under control she just had Omeprazole for a few weeks. We then changed her food to "Burns" which is a more holistic food and low fat. She has the chicken and brown rice.

Jabulile has done well on it.

Hoping it isn't Pancreatitis and that Mitsi soon picks up.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Many thanks for your comments. 

Mitsi has to go to the vet's tomorrow morning to give another blood sample.

She has been very quiet today which is very unusual her, drank but hasn't eaten her normal amount of food, also has had some gut discomfort like gripping pains but at the moment seems OK.

Will keep you updated.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jented

Hi Broom.
Sorry your growler is poorly,no nothing about the problems but, Zulurita mentions "Burns" dog food, all i can say is that our Claire feeds Bertie and Belle on Burns,as it is very highly regarded in the dog health world. Best of luck,hope she is on the mend allready. Stay well,stay lucky.
Sassy dog n Jented.


----------



## ramblingon

It is worth checking out the sell by date on all dog food as codliver/fish oil is often added if it is past it's sell by date it can cause liver damage, take a look.

http://www.proteinpower.com/drmike/uncategorized/oxidized-fish-oil/

boiled Organic chicken and porridge oats safe diet for the liver.

found the below check it out with your vet to be wise, any thing that is a detox for the liver can't be bad, might get some for myself. lol

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/milk_thistle.htm

Quote from above
Many dogs with inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) have concurrent inflammation of the liver/bile system and the pancreas. This suite of symptoms is called "triaditis."

Hope this helps.


----------



## CliffyP

We do hope things improve soon, as said before it may not be as bad as you are thinking. Chin up.


----------



## Briarose

Keep us updated Broom. I can imagine how you are feeling right now.

How old is she ?


----------



## zulurita

Hope Mitsi had a good night. Good luck with blood test.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Mitsi has had the blood sample taken, and we have a weeks supply of antibiotics, we have to return on Tuesday when the tablets have hopefully started the healing process.

Misti has eaten a few biscuits and been drinking although she has been sick again, at the moment she is laid out in the conservatory enjoying the sun.

Will keep you updated

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## zulurita

As they have given Mitsi antibiotics do they know what the problem is? or hoping it is an infection?

Get well soon Mitsi


----------



## carolgavin

Awwww poor wee Mitsi, she is too cute to be not well!!! Hope she is ok soon.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Briarose
Mitsi is 71/2 years old

Rita
They have given antibiotics due to her lymph glands in the neck being slightly enlarged, they suspect a bowel infection, treatment related to bloods will start from Tuesday, not sure why the time delay.

Mitsi has eaten a small amount of cooked chicken tonight and as yet kept it down, she is asleep on the chair at my side, not normal Mitsi behavior, would usually be trying to get me to rag her toys.

Many thanks for all your concerns

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Briarose

Hi well fingers crossed for her, at 7 and a half she is still pretty young hopefully young enough to fight whatever is wrong. The positive thing is breeds like yours are usually quite strong dogs.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Suenliam

So sorry to read about Mitzi. With bouncy dogs such as BTs it is such a contrast when they are under the weather. Hope you are both feeling much better soon.

Sue


----------



## ramblingon

Sounds like it could be canine epileptoid cramping syndrome Or (Spikes disease) sadly becoming more and more common in Border Terriers. Scratchy food bones dry food scratchy treats,seem to pre-empt a flair up i keep to soft simply food porridge oats are really good for the bowel- skinless chicken and low fat diet as well as the milk thistle tonic for her liver. Take a look and see what you think. Fingers crossed for Mitsi.


----------



## zulurita

Glad Mitsi has kept some chicken down. Hope she is comfortable and improves quickly.

Big hug and kisses from our two.


----------



## The-Cookies

Love ours to bits so know how you are feeling hope the treatment works and she gets bettter soon .

john


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from the vets the problem with Mitsi is liver related, they have kept her in for further blood tests related to fats, got to pick her up late afternoon today.

The vet has said Mitsi has to go on a liver assist diet and will advise after the result of today's tests, the glands in her neck have reduced slightly and the vet has commented that its a good sign.

Mitsi has still been very quiet and is eating small amounts of chicken through out the day rather than larger meals, she is drinking well, which the vet has pointed out that could also relate to liver problems

Will keep you updated

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## rowley

Hi Broom, one of our cats once had a liver problem. We kept her on a low protien diet and she lived to a good age. She did drink like a horse though.
Hope Mitsi will be ok.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

This is what greeted me this morning, note tail wagging.

She is still not 100% but lets hope this is the start of her recovery.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Hezbez

Great to see her back on her feet and looking cheeky!
Fingers crossed she's on the mend.
It's a big worry when our 4 legged friends are ill.


----------



## zulurita

Ah Bless  

Glad to read and see Mitsi is more herself.  

We have Jabu on a low protein and low fat diet, Burns Chicken and brown Rice complete food.


----------



## ramblingon

I think this is such good news, what ever you are doing is working so I wouldn't change a thing just yet, thanks for the update.


----------



## carolgavin

Great news that she is feeling more like herself. She looks so perky in that picture!!


----------



## bobbylynne

great news i was just thinking about her yesterday.


----------



## bobbylynne

great news i was just thinking about her yesterday.


----------



## CliffyP

MAGIC


----------



## Suenliam

Just popped in to see how she was doing and am delighted to see her cheeky face again. Hope the improvement continues

Sue


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Mitsi is recovering fine, we have started having a few small walks, although she has not been bothered with the rabbits yet.

Not 100% but a lot better, ( At one time I was really worried we would loose her).

She is on her diet and having small meals 4 times a day with small bits of chicken breast as a treat.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## ramblingon

Excellent news, thanks to Mitsi I have just thrown all the treats that I have had hanging around but never gave to the dogs as I do think stale vitamin D is very toxic for their little livers, thanks to mitzi for the prompt, luv from Hanna and Tolly.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from the Vets, Mitsi has been released from light duties.               

They took a further blood sample to see how her liver is doing and the glands in her neck are still slightly enlarged, results tomorrow.

We will make use of the sunshine this afternoon and have a walk around Bramham Park where they have the Horse Trials, see if the Red Kites are out

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Suenliam

Good news  

Hope she was just poorly to keep you on your toes :wink: The sunshine will do you both good. If it's as cold where you are as it is here then you must both wrap up warm to enjoy the walk.

Sue


----------



## Suenliam

Good news  

Hope she was just poorly to keep you on your toes :wink: The sunshine will do you both good. If it's as cold where you are as it is here then you must both wrap up warm to enjoy the walk.

Sue


----------



## Suenliam

Hope Mitzi can concentrate more than me - sorry about double posts - old age does not come itself  

Sue


----------



## zulurita

Glad to see Mitsi is doing well.  Hope the blood tests will be ok tomorrow.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got Mitsi's blood results, majority back to normal levels just 2 showing slightly higher, Vet is very pleased.    

We have to keep her on the L-D diet for the next 3 months then take her back for another blood sample. The vets has said she can take as much exercise as she likes, so we are off.

Best Regards and a very relieved
Broom


----------



## CliffyP

Magic


----------



## zulurita

Fantastic news  

Enjoy life Mitsi.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Pleased for you,now all together....."Walkies!!!"
Jented


----------



## Bracken606

Fantastic news  

Lets see Mitsi go from strength to strength, she will soon be ragging those toys again.

Thanks for the heads up about the cod liver oil/fish oil as Bracken has this but i think I will stop this now. Even though he is a massive build dog, i dont want to take the chance that i overlook the use by dates.

Simon.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Not good news.

Mitsi had her annual vet check last week and the vet took a blood sample reference her liver. The OK level is 100, in February it was 256 in March it was 126, today 840, vet says Mitsi will inevitably succumb to liver disease.

Vet has said she should go back on liver supplement and have a further test in 3 months.

Mitsi has no signs of being ill this time, we did an eight mile walk on Sunday with no problems, she is sat at the side of me while I write this.

A worried
Broom


----------



## annetony

aww poor little thing...you can get a supplement for humans that actually helps the liver repair itself, I cant think what its called...but I am a great believer in homeopathy

I have treated my horse for various things in the past and myself too for arthritis with good results, It may be worth a trip to the health shop, not Holland and Barratt but an old fashioned one..they seem to know quite a lot

if Mitsi is insured some policys cover you for alternative medicine, may be worth checking, it cant do any harm and can be used alongside the treatment she is already recieving from the vet, it wont interfere and you never know it could help

I once read about a horse that had been eating ragwort and had very bad liver disease and they used homeopathy on it and it recovered ..If I can find the story on google I will give you the link


Anne


----------



## zulurita

Sorry to read about Mitsi,

Hopefully the liver supplement will help her especially as she seems well in herself.


----------



## aldra

Hi Broom
Dont know how I missed this thread

Sorry to hear about Mitsi

I assume the liver supplement will help her along with the careful diet

Aldra


----------



## patnles

Sorry, I completely missed this thread too.
I'm sorry to hear that Mitsi has had a recurrence of her poor blood results and hope the supplements help her to carry on as long as possible, just enjoying life as she is now.
Lesley


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Thanks for the replies, we are in the Lakes for a week intermittent Internet connect.

Mitsi is still fine within her self had a walk around Buttermere yesterday no problems, going to Grasmere today to do 2 small Wainwrights.

Will keep a eye on her and if needs be will carry her, she is so lively and is wanting to be off.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## zulurita

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks for the replies, we are in the Lakes for a week intermittent Internet connect.
> 
> Mitsi is still fine within her self had a walk around Buttermere yesterday no problems, going to Grasmere today to do 2 small Wainwrights.
> 
> Will keep a eye on her and if needs be will carry her, she is so lively and is wanting to be off.
> 
> Best Regards
> Broom


Sounds as though Mitsi is still enjoying life, good on her. If she is up for it then good let her do what she wants.

We say it is better Jabulile enjoys what she wants to do, she soon lets us know if she doesn't want to do anything. Usually by just turning around on a walk, as much to say thats it I want to go back now.


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Broom, 

Have been following the thread as Mitzi looks such a lovely little dog. 

Hope she picks up soon, she's fortunate to have such a caring owner, best wishes,

Wilmannie


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Home tomorrow (Saturday), Mitsi has been fine, wanted to be out and about walking all week, we have done 4 of the small Wainwrights and a number of low level walks, on our return to the Motorhome within an hour she wants to be off again.

We have got her on a Hills l/d and chicken breast diet, pick the Samlyn liver supplements up on Monday from the Vets.

Does anyone know anything about Milk Thistle as a liver remedy.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## rowley

Great news Broom.


----------



## ToffeApple

> Does anyone know anything about Milk Thistle as a liver remedy.


I gave my old Jack Russell (see avatar) milk thistle as she had a failing liver, possibly cancerous. I think it helped her although sadly lost her about 18 months later. I didn't want her to go down the chemical route as she was about sixteen and I felt that it was better to let nature take its course than dose her up with stuff just to prolong her life a littel
It's worth trying milk thistle as it's supposed to boost the immune system and liver function. so worth trying.

Good luck to Broom and hope all is well now?

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## dawnwynne

Broom for some reason I also missed this thread till now. Hope the supplements help Mitsi glad to hear she is still so active.


----------



## Hezbez

Don't know about dogs but Milk Thistle is a common liver supplement for humans. 
Nutitionalists suggest that if you take it for several months it helps 'rest' your liver.

Also good for hangovers!

Hope Mitsi keeps well and continues to enjoy her Wainwrighting.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Mitsi has been fighting with liver disease for nearly 2 years but has received some unwanted news today.

Her Fell walking days are over. 

She has as well as liver disease been diagnosed as having Diabetes requiring 2 Insulin jabs per day and a more balanced exercising regime.

May have to carry her, we have been hoping we could get her up all the Wainwrights in the Lakes, she has done 165, 49 left to do.

Has anyone any experience of dogs with Diabetes relating to exertion one day then resting for a couple of days, The Vet has stated she must have a more balance in her exercising say 2 hours walking every day.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## zulurita

Sorry to hear of Mitsi's latest health issue.

I know with humans they often have to adjust their insulin/diet according to their activity. Hopefully someone with Diabetes will adivse.

Guess a sliding scale insulin is difficult with a dog. Us humans can prick the finger and do a test and give insulin accordingly.


----------



## Oscarmax

We are so sorry to hear you little dog is poorly


----------



## aldra

I would think Broom

that once Mitsi is stabilised on insulin the vets advice is correct all things balanced,diet and exercise on a daily basis

Enjoy your Wainwrights trails, we too have walked most of them

Now I just enjoy his books and the illustrations

Aldra


----------



## patp

A friend managed her diabetic Border Terrier for six years. She was not into walking and so I cannot comment there but she got a blood testing kit from the chemist and used to test him regularly. Could this be an option?


----------

